# RDBG Intensity



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is intensity soon to be ennobled we purchased him from Ron Dilley along with other does just to name a few intensitys grandma serenity and a ennobled polar express daughter nether are pictured because they stayed back in Texas to be flushed along with 3 other the does pictured are a Ron Dilley iron man daughter and a windy acres strategic power daughter along with a cuger daughter and a eggs fixits ace daughter the eggs doe Is being aied to ruger. Also pictured is one of the embryo kids who are full siblings to serendipity ennobled intensitys mom


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a really nice herd there. How many total did you get? Congrats


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

10 does 1 buck 1 buckling


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you bought a herd! Congrats. They really do look like nice goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 

I love the last pic, he is smiling, so cute


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you I am very pleased and can't wait to flush to strategic power de lay Rey hank cd salute and rugers realoaded


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't know how the heck I missed this thread. Congratulations.! You bought some awesome goats. I watched the sale online and was wondering who bought Intensity. Could you PM me please?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They are awesome! I'm not used to boers, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that last buck a little fat!!? Idk if their supposed to be that way though, I'm used to dairy goats.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Byccombe said:


> They are awesome! I'm not used to boers, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that last buck a little fat!!? Idk if their supposed to be that way though, I'm used to dairy goats.


Yes he is very fat he in show condition or sale condition but we are shaving weight if him for semen collection and breeding.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Okay, just wondered.


----------

